# Mercury SL 2006



## gosy (16. September 2005)

was wiegt der rahmen wirklich in grösse m ?   hat jemand die genauen geodaten ?


----------



## Racer25 (16. September 2005)

werde meinen in anthrazit7grimmsilber die Tage bei eBay reinstellen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gosy (23. September 2005)

auf der hp steht 1290 gramm für das modell sl kann das jemand bestätigen ?


----------



## [email protected] (3. Januar 2006)

Falls es noch interessiert - hier sind selbst gewogene Gewichte: 

Mercury SL Grösse M: 1329 Gramm
Mercury SL Grösse L: 1376 Gramm


----------



## DerRoggemann (7. Januar 2006)

... man schaue mal auf weightweenies nach.


----------

